# Reprogram the TiVo button on the remote



## tasi (May 10, 2002)

Would anyone know if there's a way to reprogram the TiVo button on the remote?

What I'd like is for the first click to take me to the "Now Playing" list, and the second click to take me to "TiVo Central", so basically reverse the way it works now.

Thanks for any help,
T.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It has nothing to do with the remote, which is not programmable in that fashion.
You would need to modify the TiVo app to respond differently.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

There is a code to go directly to the NPL (I use it on my Harmony). I believe the older Sony units had it (List) on the remote ... but it's not available on the peanuts anymore.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The Directv tivo remotes all have "List" buttons I believe, and work with all tivos. Buying one of them from tivo or weaknees would be considerably easier than disassembling your tivoapp simpy for a remote control change.


----------

